# parts needed for a speedflow 5500



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

Where is a good place online to order parts for a speedflow 5500 spray rig. Specifically a siphon hose assembly part #102-826. Jim


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

PM Mr Fixit or try his site.

spraymall.com is another good place


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Try Bedford they have just about everything for speedflows


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

paintr56 said:


> Where is a good place online to order parts for a speedflow 5500 spray rig. Specifically a siphon hose assembly part #102-826. Jim


If your ever near O'Hare, this place has great service. 

http://www.bsesprayit.com/


----------

